# 10th annual MLK weekend hunt day 3



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I could not hunt yesterday but the guys got 5. 
Today the dogs ran very well and we were able to connect with 14. Bringing the weekend total to 25. 
This is the only time that I really ever kill rabbits the rest of the year I just run. 
Good hunting to all.


----------



## Mr.Outdoors (Feb 17, 2013)

Those are some nice looking beagles, do you ever have any pups for sale or even started ones for sale ? If so I would be interested


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Mr. Outdoors, I do on occasion have pups. My last litter was born on July 5th 2017
2 went to Wisconsin, 1 went to Lansing, and I kept 2 for myself. I will probably have another litter this year. I plan on breeding when one of my girls come in.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

reddog1 said:


> I could not hunt yesterday but the guys got 5.
> Today the dogs ran very well and we were able to connect with 14. Bringing the weekend total to 25.
> This is the only time that I really ever kill rabbits the rest of the year I just run.
> Good hunting to all.
> View attachment 291558


Congratulations to you and you're hunting buddies. I'm sure you're son is proud of you guys and the dogs after a fantastic weekend of hunting.


----------

